# Lawson Mini Trooper



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone use a Lawson Mini Trooper Auto Press? How do you like/dislike this model, or Lawson auto printers in general?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Never used one, but I have heard negative things about this system, you may want to do some more research. I would say that M&R, Anatol, and Tuff/Progressive are better options for automation.


----------



## staned (Feb 25, 2007)

ditto to what the box said. stan


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a Trooper......will never buy another Lawson product.


----------



## amp267 (Oct 11, 2006)

I to have read a few negative posts on here about lawson, whats do people dislike about them besides the price, just curious. If i could afford an auto it would be an m&r:d


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

In my case, my number one complaint is poor service. The internal workings of the machine don't hold up well we have to work on it constantly to keep it running. We asked Lawson about a trade in and they don't even want their own equipment back! Go M&R much better machine, I hear Progressive is coming along too but they are pricey.


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

Would love to get an M&R, but my problem is space, I liked the idea that the Mini Trooper is only 8' diameter. I also heard about the Anatol Mini Horizon, which is also same size. If I went for a regular sized auto, then would have to move the entire business to a larger facility, which would mean more rent. Thanks all for your replys.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

Yeah I feel you. The diamonback is surprisingly compact though- roughly 11' set-up diameter.


----------



## staned (Feb 25, 2007)

get the anatol mini if space is the issue. stan


----------

